# My Horses and hopeful progress....



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Everyone may read if they like. I probably won't make much sense but that's just me.
Have had Shadow since he was a foal, now in his 20s debating on if i should retire him or continue leisurely trail rides. I would love to show him in trail class, but due to his age, i think it might be too much stress for him. 
As for Stormy, i still can't figure out the root of his biting problem. He's progressed very well with the somewhat messed up schedule i have, granted i was there when he was born and didn't acquire him until he was 6mos and practically wild. He'll now stand tied, pick up his feet, loves to be groomed, can tolerate a saddle being put on him and cinched up, and even got to wear a bridle for the first time this week. He leads like a pro, and knows what WHOA means, still getting that standing tied means standing there for a little while, yes it may be boring but its a necessity. Will even trot in hand now. I'm proud of this little guy, him and the rest of the herd though are really buddy sour and beginning to drive me nuts. I think i'm going to split the pastures up and separate a few of them or put them in groups. :-x
My Looney girl on the other hand is turning into a hand full. She'll finally stand tied and somewhat lets me pick up her feet (she's been a troll about this lately :evil: ) She used to do it no problem, now i don't know what her issue is. She takes a saddle well, but on some days is cinchy and likes to try and bite me the witch. The saddle doesn't phase her, she doesn't care for the bridle so i ride in a bitless cross under halter. She's responded well to it. And as usual i still work bareback due to an ill fitting saddle. :-| I was hoping to have her a little better than green broke by the end of this summer, obviously that goal failed miserably. I was soooo hoping to reach my goals this summer and epicly failed. Since she lost her best friend, she's become terribly buddy sour, including walking through an electric fence twice, not a pleasant experience. Now i'm torn between trying to finish breaking her myself or sending her away. I think i'm at the point where being the owner i must face the fact that i'm not skilled in training/breaking horses and must seek professional help before her bad habits become big problems. Now the big thing is finding a trainer in my local area who is reasonable and reliable, and not 3hours away. :shock: 
I was soo excited to get my unbroke 3yo, and now i've only gotten her so far and now we're stuck. I got her to tie, can work with her feet, put a saddle on her no trouble, and will take a bridle. Sometimes she'll come when called too. And she finally quit running through fences (that was a big problem when we got her). You can ride her bareback around a field, and she's even starting to get the hang of lunging, i'm learning too!!!  Even Stormy is getting the idea. 
I think i'm mostly depressed about losing one of our herd members last month and not reaching my goals i set for myself this summer. :-( 
But other wise i think we've progressed well from where we started. I will most likely end up pushing my goals of showing back a year or so, that way she gets some outside experience and used to all the different things out and around. I still have yet to work with Stormy on trailering and loading....this is going to be interesting....I did get him to climb a huge gravel pile that is on our road (its there for them to fix the dang road not a decorative roadside piece!!!) He thought it was interesting too. Shadow could use a tune up on some of his manners, might work on some of that..... :wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Go figure, because of my FIL stupid loose dogs Looney flipped out and almost broke my lead and ripped the post out of the ground. SOOO i think its official i'm going to be sending her away. She's starting to get waaayy out of hand. So after that incident i decided to take her for a walk, once she's away from the house and the other horses, she focuses totally on me. She even trotted in hand!!! And stood stock still beside me for 15 minutes!!!! We even attempted the gravel pile!! And lunged for about 10 minutes!! But i'm still going to seek a professional to finish her out. :shock:
On the plus side, my friend referred me to 3 trainers that she knows and has work with her horses. The first one she said is really good, she took her dangerous and unhandled 2yo to him. By the 10th day she was in the saddle. He's a little pricey, and i think i've been past the farm at least once before. The second is mainly a barrel horse trainer, i took my gelding to her when i was a kid for barrel camp, until there was an outbreak of EIA (good thing my gelding didn't stay at the facility, and was checked). :-| She said she's really good too. The third one she knows really well, i've heard of him but never met him. She said is good too and would come to the house/farm. But that can be a little pricey. 
My step mom found me one too who is closer, but a bit pricey. Her friend took her 2 unbroke horses to him, and showed just this past summer. And i've been past this farm before. And the girl my in laws got their mares from works there training and breaking horses. (i think i know where the mares came from :wink: ). But this guy specializes in gaited horses, he owns a Paso Fino breeding farm. 
SOO i'll be calling around and comparing prices and care for my horse, and see witch one i like best, and give them a shot. Wish us luck, though its going to suck her being away for a while....but i gotta do what i gotta do before things get worse.... :-(


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Since fall is almost here already, training has slowed immensely due to the crazy weather we get.:shock: So more or less training is about done for the season, since its impossible to work in the winter here, and the barn still isn't finished.:evil: I've been looking for a job, and that's more or less a lost cause in our area, just about nowhere is hiring.:-x But i'm still doing my research on the trainers i've been referred. I think i have one narrowed down. A few of my friends keep telling me to take her to this girl who has some what of a mental condition, she's good with horses though.:-| But the thing is i went to school with this girl, and we didn't get along (i was never mean to her in any way, we just never saw eye to eye). But i'd have to go and pick her up and bring her to my house for her to train my horse. With gas prices i don't think that is going to happen either.:? I've heard she did an awesome job with the basket case of a horse she got named Hank, they now show and do well together. I don't think that's a good option for me to try. I like to know some of the background on the trainers like if they went to school for equine management or equine specialist, and what great trainers they studied with. Stuff like that. All in all this is a longer process than i thought. Other wise the herd is doing well, with the cooler nights, they will soon be getting their rations in oats.:wink: I need to go and buy a barrel and oats to stock up. And a few new feed tubs. I keep getting so flaming frustrated because my husband keeps trying to talk me out of sending her away. When in reality its for both our safety, i really don't need another semi-wild horse on the property (cough: SIL filly :cough: FIL mare :cough). Or one that has no general manners. And yes i will be there to work with the trainer and my horse and be there as much as possible.  I'm just getting so tired of fighting with everyone over what i want to do. :evil::evil: Granted its going to be hard not having her here for a while. But its in mine and hers best interest that she goes and works with a professional to help her get over some of her road blocks. :-( Well i'm off to do some more research and other things, just had to write to relieve some mental stress. :wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm happy to state that i've finally narrowed down a trainer less than an hour's drive. I've done my research, and even talked to his daughter via Facebook.  I went to their website and looked at his credentials, i didn't get to speak with him yet on the phone. I called earlier and got no answer, so i'll try later. I would like to go and visit the place and meet and talk with him in person, and see how much extra it will be for me to take a few lessons with my mare. :wink: I'm also happy that it's not too far away for me to go. Word of mouth says its about $600 for training, which is cheaper than the trainer i was planning on going with. This is going to be a fun learning experience... I have plans on sending our soon to be 2yo there too. I think it would be a good learning experience for him as well, plus he could use a really good start. I'm glad i waited, asked around, and did my research. I've also heard alot of good things about this trainer. We'll see how things go!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well Forum, it has been a while since i'v written, i do apologize, have been really busy. I'm still looking for a job, not to enthused since there is hardly anything available. :? A lot had happened since the last i've written, I now do liberty work with my Loony, and she's doing well, even following me around. My SIL mare has white line disease in all four feet, and needs to go to a clinic for care ASAP, it has already gotten worse since the day the trimmer came.:-( SIL plans on selling her half wild filly too, since she does't want her either, she's terrified of her.:shock: She wants to take the mare up to the clinic and surrender her since they don't have the money to pay for her treatments, since this will be a long term project.:-| She plans on working with pygmy goats instead, something she's always wanted since she was a little kid.:? I was like fine i have some people interested in those horses, just give me the word and i'll go to work.  I think once she gets rid of her two, her dad is going to give her his half wild mare Ginger, she won't take too much to be finished out and broke. Ginger was partially green broke when they got her, i just never worked with her because i had my own horses to tend to first and foremost. The herd overall is doing well, the boys are separate from the girls until rotten little snot gets gelded, and gets some better manners from ol' boy Shadow. Stormy overall is doing very well, still leads like a dream, and can pickup and clean his feet at liberty now. Shadow has even calmed down, and i've been working with him about his manners, and his touchiness about his feet, he's getting better.  I've been doing what i can to keep my SIL mare comfortable until they haul her away, as there is nothing i can do here at home for her. :-| I just hope her grandparents don't interfere with her decision just because they are greedy and self centered doesn't mean she should be the same way, and leave the mare suffer. :evil: They don't seem to understand how much it costs and takes to keep a horse, they must think they are supposed to be something like cattle, which they are not and are totally different, and need constant maintenance to stay healthy and sound. My personal OP of the whole matter is that she was too young to be learning about horses, she had no prior experience with one either, since she didn't have any responsibility prior to owning one, she wasn't allowed to take her responsibility as her grandparents would ground her from doing so. Its freaking ridiculous how they work. :evil: And so since they wouldn't let *her* do *her* job of taking care of *her* horse, the poor mare suffered, and now inevitably she has come down with a serious condition. So i'm hoping we will be down sizing our herd, to only 4 horses for this winter instead of 7 like there was in the beginning. Then hopefully down to just my 3 since i'm the only one doing anything with any of them. I'm proud of my little herd, they have come a long way, and are still improving and doing well.  It makes my heart melt when Shadow and Stormy whinny to me in the mornings, and Loony comes jogging across the field to greet me in the evenings. :happydance:
That's all for now, i've got to get some work done around this house LOL :lol:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well it turns out i guess my vet will be coming down tomorrow sometime to check out ******. Even though i've already told them the same thing she told me. I just love how no one listens to me.:evil: I'm getting really sick of them saying i don't know anything, but i've been working with horses my WHOLE LIFE!!! :wink: So i guess they're going to see how much it's going to cost for her to go to the clinic, what they don't understand is *THIS IS GOING TO BE A LONG TERM PROJECT AND VERY COSTLY!!!!!!* I'm glad though to say that my SIL is going to give up her mare if they can't afford her treatment, she'll be giving her the second chance she deserves. As for her filly, i don't even know, she wants to "tame" her and NOW she decides to start working with her. I was like seriously???? :shock: I'm not getting myself into this, she needs professional help, _she rears at you when she's haltered, charges you when you lead her, kicks, bucks, races around you, _and just goes completely nuts. I'm not a miracle worker, she's way out of my league for my skills. And i'm NOT doing this, no matter what any one says or tells me to do, its not going to happen!!!! It's going to be costly for her to send her filly to a trainer too, so i don't want to hear anything about it anymore. I have my work cut out for me with my own horses. I personally think she should sell her filly, she'll never be able to get over the fear that horse had instilled in her. That filly has her number and she knows it. There is nothing that can be done otherwise. Even a trainer will tell you that, and that she'll go right back to the way she was when she goes home because no one will keep to her. :-| So i'm just waiting on SIL's final decision on her 2 horses. She's decided *IF* she gets rid of her 2 she'll take on her dad's mare. Which she really doesn't need too much more and she'll be good and ready to ride, she'll make one heck of a sport horse, she's got a lot of go. Ginger really needs some TLC, she's a nice little mare. I personally would like for her to go to a good and deserving home too. :wink: These horses haven't had it easy, even when they were brought here. :evil: So i'm just going to sit back and wait, and when they tell me that they can't do anything because they don't have the money, and they hear the same thing the vet told me which i told them, i'm going to be like I TOLD YOU SO!!!! My in-laws really get on my nerves....I guess i'll keep you up dated on what goes on here in my neck of woods.....


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well ****** is getting a second chance, but it's going to be a really long road ahead for her, since the vet opted to do her feet one at a time to ease the stress. I think she's starting to stock up in her back legs, due to the fact she's leaning on them more since her LF has been resected. :-| As usual i have to help my SIL with her mare because she doesn't know any veterinary jargon, and basic first aid and care for after treatment. SOOO i'm very busy with her and my mare whom has a weird skin issue, that has the vet stumped (for now) :shock: So hopefully in another week she'll be able to be out and roaming with the herd again.  I've been putting liserine on it to help clear it up faster, if it really helps we'll see.... I've also been putting A&D ointment on it to help loosen the scabs and they come off easier, and it helped her hair grow back.  The vet told me i have to get her a fly mask that has the uv protection in it to help protect her since she has pink skin around her eyes, she's more prone to sunburn and skin cancer. Otherwise she has adjusted well to staying in the barn (less bugs!!!). It's still an ongoing fight with the rest of the in-laws, since they still assume i know nothing, but who do they run to to help take care of the horses???? HHHMMM ME!!!! :lol: Yeah, but i know nothing right. I've also been hashing it out with my FIL, he magically thinks he's going to 'tame' Snowy the wild 2yo filly. Yeah, he knows nothing, it's been proven over and over again... :shock: . I just laugh any more, if they only knew half of what i do, they wouldn't need my help and i could go on with my life much easier..... I'm expanding the shed below my house so that my horses can go into it this winter, i will have my horses officially separated from theirs, and i will be sooo much less stressed!!!! Hubby finally agreed to give up the shed to me LOL. I win!!!  Also my stupid FIL thinks he's going to breed his mare again, for what i don't have the slightest clue, because i'm not imprinting training another foal, and i'm not going through this process again, plus she isn't current on anything, she hasn't had her shots since she's been here, its a wonder her first foal survived. So no stud breeder will take a mare who isn't current on everything, i know this as a fact. I love how they try to argue with me, he'll never get it done, so i have nothing to worry about really. He's just like his dad, says all kinds of ****, but never goes through or finishes anything. :wink: I swear i'm surrounded by idiots!!! :lol: VICTORY FOR ME!!!!!! THE VET CONFIRMED I WAS RIGHT!!!!! WHOOOO HOOOOOO!!!! Remember how my in-laws swore up and down that the mares were all bred again, well guess what!!! *NONE OF THEM ARE!!!!!!!!!!* Stormy wasn't mature enough for one, and he's still to young and incompetent!!!! WHOOO HOOO!!!! I love being right!!!! :happydance: You should have seen my real happy dance, you would have :rofl: I was sooo **** happy it was hilarious!!!! Talk about a total slap in the face with reality, and that i do know my stuff when it comes to horses!!!! HA!!! Yeah, i know i'm getting a little conceited here, buy hey, i was right!! :lol: :rofl: So there ya go, my latest update on everything going on at the moment!! I'll keep ya posted...... :wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well i'm back again...so soon, yes go figure. Well i'm here to say that i'm hoping Loony will be out of the barn soon, i'm excited. The vet has yet to come again this week to check ******. As of this moment her owner has not come to the barn to care for her in 2 days, and it has me concerned and quite upset. As usual i'm doing ALL of the work again. But i feel i have to because my mare is sharing the barn with her. :-x IF things keep going the way they are, my mare will be in my yard/shed until her skin clears up. She finally has a fly mask, but i'm not sure how well she's going to wear it, she's never worn one before, but i'll do as the vet says. :wink: But it still doesn't help matters for ******, once i move my mare, i will only be going to the barn _maybe_ once a week, as is she is NOT my horse and NOT my responsibility. I'm getting tired of them thinking that i'm going to care for their horses.....AAAANNNNNTTTT wrong answer!!!!!  Also due to the wet weather i have to clean the barn twice as much to keep the floor dry, the barn is built in the wrong place. The rain runs into the barn not away from it, and thus the inside is usually soaked and a mess. :evil: I managed to pull something in my side yesterday and thought i was going to have to go to the hospital because i could not breath, but i took something for it and after an hour or so it went away. And i was fine today. SO it must have been nothing major. :wink: Any how after that episode, my SIL did finally come down to the barn (after dark) go figure......and she was complaining about how much she hurt because she had gym....OMFG are you serious!!!!!!! *I thought i was having a heart attack and i was still out cleaning that barn and taking care of my horse!!!!* I looked at her an i was like i don't care, get your @$$ in here and clean her pen out, she's your horse, your responsibility!!! And meanwhile she was also b!*&$ing about her boy trouble and was on her phone more than doing her work. I was getting upset, and after about 1/2 an hour i called it quits, and i had supper in the oven any how, so i had to go. I have thoroughly had it with this BS. Once i move my mare its not my problem any more... :twisted: Otherwise as far as i can tell ****** is very ouchie on her LF since it has been resected. And i can't see any improvement yet, it may take up to 6 weeks before we even see a slight change in her hoof structure. So i really don't know what to think of her issue. As for Loony, the majority of her hair has grown back, and i don't see much if any skin dermatitis left. It still has my vet stumped as to what has caused it. I've been putting listerine on it every other day for the past week, and it seems to be helping a lot!!! One heck of an awesome home remedy!!  So hopefully when the vet comes this week some time, Loony will get the ok to go back out on pasture with her herd.  I'll keep you posted!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm back again HA HA!! LOL yeah its just me. I'm here to up date things as usual. Well last friday i took Loony girl out of the barn, and she did like 3 laps around the field before she would take a break and eat, and be social. She was being a total goof ball, but that's just her! :lol: I'm starting to get really curious on what breed(s) she is, it's kind of confusing on the way she's built and how she carries herself. I was thinking she has some arabian in her, because of her delicate features and how she flags her tail when she runs and trots. She has natural beautiful flowing trot, and gives her self a slight arch to her neck as she goes. She has fine dainty little ears, and a nice neat small muzzle. But there is no prominent dishing of the face. And she has nice neat small hooves. Then we go to her color, and overall size. I think there is quarter horse in there some where or registered paint, of course paints occur in arabians too. But she has a high thick quarter horse butt, and she stands about 16hh. She has a lot of go when she's wound up, but she can collect and spin on a dime at liberty!! :shock: And she's super smart, and a very quick learner. I was told she's heavy in the front end, i'm not too sure where that comes in, she has very high set withers. I'm just all around confused on what she may be. I think some one put time and effort into breeding, but not time and effort into care. (she came from a seized farm) :evil: Any how she's beautifully built and bred, with a few minor flaws i'm going to have checked out before any major training starts. Overall she's an awesome mare.  
As for mr. Stormy, now that he's 18 months old, he's been learning to do things at liberty. I've even started jumping(not literally) up on his back so he can get used to carrying more weight. He's very smart, he's even learned a trick. I taught him to give kisses!!  He is such a sweetie. He has gotten a little taller. He definitely has the 'mouthy' personality, put something into his mouth and you can do anything LITERALLY ANYTHING with him. He definitely has a lot of go. I'm considering using him for barrels, he is a very spunky little brat!! :lol: He's coming along nicely, i'm impressed at how well he's turning out.
As for Shadow, he's been acting like he's a 2yo again. Though he's been limping some, i think he's getting arthritis in his one front leg, its just hard to tell which one. Otherwise he's being his old appy self. He's been getting much better with his whole 'sensitivity with touching his feet thing'. I can pick them up and check them no problem now. He's doing very well. He's even got his spots out this fall!! :wink:
As for ******, she's had her RF resected and both now have to be soaked in peroxide one day and wrapped after being soaked in iodine the next. She still has a long ways to go. But i'm officially off the project as my mare is out of the barn. But the vet said if she goes lame in the process, she'll have to be put down, since there isn't enough hoof horn to help her become sound. So we'll watch and see how things go for her. :-|
I think that's all for now, until next time ya'll!! :wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well i'm back again LOL! I have found another trainer in my area, and he's even willing to come to the farm and work with Loony and Stormy. He charges by the week, but the boarding place charges by the month. I have yet to look it up and see how far it will be. I'm hoping to get a job soon so i can get this done, my mare needs finished properly. Since she turned 5, now the real training and hard work can begin. She has displayed her cow sense, and we tried it out this morning on our herd of cattle. She did great!!  We herded them all bareback and bridleless!! She even listened to my voice. I was very impressed!! She's not too aggressive, but she's not all that lenient either. She did good, she could build up her confidence a bit more though. It was fun.  I'm hoping to send them to the trainer sometime soon (wishful thinking). Hubby on the other hand will be a PITA about it as usual. I'm hoping to get my truck running and i'll eventually be hauling my horses my self. And going to work with them while they're at the trainers. He sounded really nice, and said that he can train them for whatever i want them to do. I just hope he's not too old school, i don't want them forced or hurt. :shock: I'm also proud of Stormy, i can swing up and sit on his back now. The most he'll do is try to bite your foot or leg. He still leads and does everything like a champ. I think he's going to be loads of fun once he finishes out. :wink: Too bad hubby won't be able to handle him LOL. I'm hoping to officially have him gelded by mid-late november, or i'm going to have a fit!! Hubby will NOT be buying anymore cars or parts for his cars until then. :evil: Then once he's gelded, i'll be putting Loony up in the pasture with the boys, then i won't have to hunt and search around to find her with the girls. 64 acres is a lot of ground to be looking all over for a horse. :shock: More good news!! Hubby and i should be getting a new house soon!!! I'm excited and can't wait!! Next will be a nice run in shed with dividers and a lean to! Then his garage!! :wink: Other than all that, training is slow to minimal with the horses, the cold is horrible on my hands and knees. But i make sure i go out and see them everyday.  
As for ******, i'm off the project. The vet was supposed to come this week sometime and resect both of her back feet. The WLD is getting worse in the hinds, the fronts are looking better. With all 4 hooves being resected she'll really be at risk of going lame. His sister and grandmother have been giving her, her daily care and treatment. She keeps stocking up in her hind legs, which might also play a factor in soundness. We'll just have to wait and see. Thats all i know for now. :-|


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you so much Hurricane Sandy for the butt load of snow!!!! Yes, hurricane sandy did a nice job, we had over 2 feet of snow in 3 days!! :shock: I was none too pleased. The horses did great, everyone had an unlimited supply of hay and water and some sort of shelter or wind break. It really wasn't bad, just due to the rain, we had 1/4 of an inch of ice over everything then the snow came. :? The power flickered a few times, but stayed on for the most part. We were lucky. The wind didn't pick up as much as they thought it would, granted we live on a very windy ridge and have wind mills for that purpose. *note: we have the highest wind velocity in the area. :-o 
As for my herd, Shadow is loving this cold weather being that he is an Appy, finds this awesome. Stormy, joins in on Shadows enthusiasm, and rears, bucks and rips and tears about the field. He even reared on the round bale, though the round bale didn't play back :lol: They had a good time playing in the snow. 
As for Miss Lunar Eclipse, she doesn't care for the wet weather in any manner, and stayed in the barn. Which managed to turn into a slop hole thanks to the rain. :-x She was quite content in there being a buddy to ******, whom gets awful lonesome. She managed to bump her eye and it was cloudy and goopy, and swollen yesterday, but today it had gone down considerably and cleared up a good bit. If it persists any longer i will contact my vet. Over all she was happy to be in the barn for the most part of the nasty weather.
We even managed to get two new additions to the cow herd. Two little Holstein bulls, barely a week old. They have to be bottle fed every few hours, they are rather stubborn. I hope they band them or we're going to have our hands full. :wink: 
As for myself, doing well, trying to navigate through frozen tundra which is supposed to be my yard/pastures. Still looking for a job in the area, and hopefully getting another truck 4wd this time. We'll see.... I'm hoping to go back to work with my dad, i hope he has something for me to do at the garage, we could really use the money. :-| I hope things turn out for us. So we'll see how things go....


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally our snow melt is noticeable, we are down to about 1ft of snow left. 
Loony's eye has cleared up, so no need to consult the vet, as long as she doesn't do it again i think she will be fine. She is good and fat on hay, and is a barn hog. :shock: I have to help put the fence back up from being plowed over due to the massive amount of snow. I fixed most of the boy's pasture fence on the lower end. The cows have escaped and i need to fix the fence again, they have gotten into the round bales again. The fence has hardly any juice since a good portion of it is buried in a frozen mass which grounds it. We're just waiting on it to warm up some. There is no reason for our cows to be acting this way, they have bales out in their pastures.... :evil: 
They boys are doing great, Storm thinks its hilarious when i get stuck in the snow, he follows me everywhere. The weather has been rough on him, but he's doing well.  Shadow is doing great, haven't seen him limp in 2 weeks now. I think he likes having a boys only pasture, might bring back his memories of just him and his brothers at my paps farm. 
I'm supposed to start working for my dad on the weekends now, he said i'll work up until Christmas, and we'll see if he still has things for me to do after the holiday. At least i'll be helping get things caught up.  Hubby has finally got a good week of work in, things are finally picking back up. I'm looking into a new saddle set, one to specifically fit my mare, and eventually one specifically for Stormy too. It will be nice to have a variety for them, and not everything is to be universal for all horses. (as my mother thinks :-x ) I've been researching Small Mesh Hay Nets, and i'm considering getting a few, i know as a fact my horses are eating way to much, too fast. Plus i think it would be good entertainment for them, and teach them some patience when it comes to their food. :-| I think that is all for now......off to continue my ongoing journey of info on horse products...


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Thins are going really well for us now. Hubby has been working steady, and i've gone a few times and helped my dad finish a few things. Equines are doing very well, every morning i go out i see them racing each other across the fields. They are loving this cold weather. 
I'm super excited to say i found another trainer in my area who is closer. He's going to be a little pricey but hey, i like how he does things and how he works with the horses. Right now he's looking for a 2-3yo colt to start, but mine is just going to be 2 and has already had a saddle on him. :-| Never been ridden, i'm not going to start riding until he's 3-3 1/2 almost 4. I don't want him started to early. He's got a good bit of groundwork done with him already. I"m proud of my colt.  I'm debating on volunteering him for the video shoot. One teeny tiny issue yet (he isn't gelded), which is a big thing. He will be done i'm hoping in Dec. or hubby is going to have one very upset wife. :twisted: *~awesome little note about the trainer: He trained with Master Horseman Ray Hunt!!~*  I might volunteer my SIL half wild filly, since she has almost no handling at all. The thing is how would i get her into the trailer to haul her down...... :shock: Idk, talking to my inlaws about anything to do with the horses is like talking to a wall.... Any whoo i'm waiting on a email back to see about his pricing. I checked out his website, looks promising. I think that is all for now.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello my wonderful forum journal. I think i would enjoy the holidays more if hubby and i wouldn't fight so much, and be so depressed. Sometimes i really don't want to go and spend holiday celebrations with family, i just want to crawl into a hole and sleep until its over. But i force myself so they know i'm fine (whether or not i am really). We got almost all of our Christmas shopping done, and i'm in the process of wrapping gifts, washing dishes, and laundry, and waiting on the woman who made me a custom gift to answer me via email, so i can pay for it. I'm exhausted from everything. I really just want to crawl in bed and sleep until its all over. I really don't like being this way.....
So far the horses are doing good, i've been feeding the girls hay 1-2 a day depending on the weather and if they have round bales. Ginger hogs the barn, so i have to feed the other 2 out side so they can eat too. Storm and Shadow are doing great, they have like 3 round bales left in their pasture yet. We finally got more snow, after a whole bunch of rain, which turns out to make a really nasty mess. I entered Loony in to see if the trainer i picked would use her in his colt starting video, even though she's 5. I thought maybe she would be of some help, she needs more work than anticipated. I'm just waiting on a reply back. She doesn't have a saddle that fits her well, she gets really cinchy, and doesn't take a bit either. Has issues with her front feet being handled, has a nasty tendency to rear, and bite and pulls back when tied. Though i have been on her bareback. IDK, maybe she'll get selected, then i'll just have to haul her down. I hope i don't have to pay anything for her stay, i can't afford it yet. It would be a great learning experience for her, and me too. We'll see in the next few days i guess...
I hope i get out of my funk.....this is really starting to stink.... :-(


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi wonderful forum,
My herd is doing great, Loony girl had a random abscess last week, i soaked her and buted her for 3 days. Now she's fine. I believe it was caused by a heel bruise, since her heels had some discoloring from bruising on frozen ground, i could stick almost two fingers in the hole in her heel, poor girl.:-( Now she's moving about the field with ease. Shadow and Storm are doing great, waiting on another nice day to rasp their feet down some, Storms back are a little long in the toe. He's grown almost a hand since Oct. I can't believe how big he's getting, he's now as tall as Shadow. :shock: Everyone is doing well, and hopefully soon i'll be changing some diets around, especially Shadows, so that he can better manage his weight.  
On to the next scenario, Snowy managed to gouge a chunk out of her right eye. And ended up with an ulcer in it, its nasty, and i feel bad because it could possibly permanently render her eye partially blind. :-( I don't know of too much more i can do to help her, i did everything the vet asked, and they have yet to come and check her eye again. But they are being ridiculous, the vet didn't have the bill figured out that day, and now they don't know if they want to come back and check her because it's a 'back balance'. Well if the money is more important than your patients then i'm going to find a new vet. Sorry if it's such an inconvenience. It's just making me so mad right now. :evil: Other than that interesting info, ****** is doing much better, her WLD is clearing up, and hopefully in Spring she'll be able to join the girls out on pasture. Another new side note: *If her owner doesn't step up her game and start working with them and taking care of them, they will be sold either at the next auction or to private buyers.* I know of a few people who are interested in ******. Other than that that's all really. I personally will be happy to thin out the herd some. We don't need that many horses, especially if no one else is going to care for them. :? It gets annoying listening to the inlaws complain about how they don't have the money to keep doing this....blah blah blah blah.....you knew that in the beginning so i don't want to hear it.... :-| 
Oh i almost for got, I MIGHT HAVE A JOB IN THE SPRING!!!! WHOO HOO!!! I can't wait!! And i'll be doing what i love, TAKING CARE OF HORSES!!!    I'll be at Nicker's and Neigh's Therapeutic Riding Center, they'll be expanding and needing the help come springtime!! I can't wait!! I'm working on getting everything necessary so i can go back and forth to work! My truck will be on the road soon, i'll be getting my licence here directly.....i'm so excited!! Well that's all for now!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

What's new forum?
Well with me, nothing much, besides the accumulation of snow, i swear we must have almost 3ft. :shock: Yeah the horses are enjoying this. I finally got a ration balancer to help out my herd, I found somewhere local that actually carries Triple Crown 30%!!! And so far the herd loves it!! Loony girl tried to run me over for it, the boys were a little more skeptical, but enjoyed it too. I hope this helps to clear up some skin and eye ailments.  I was surprised to see how well they liked it. I knew they were lacking somewhere, being fed hay from 2 summers ago, had to be lacking in nutrients and minerals. So we'll see how well this turns out.  All i can do is try. 
I've been hearing a lot about California Trace minerals, and i'm debating on giving it a try to better balance their diets. But it's so expensive. I'm not sure, i'll continue my research about it, and consider all of my options and which would better suite my situation better. :?
I'm still super excited for spring to roll around, finally we're getting an early spring too!!! I really need to go and take my stupid permit test again....blah...i already got my physical, and all that jazz. Plus i'm going to have to start driving more, but the truck i'll be using, the transmission is coming out of it. Go figure. It never fails..... :evil: But hey, it'll work for now.
We got 3 new bull calves yesterday, so once again the work begins all over again. They're cute, there's Thumper, Skunk, and Moose. They have yet to get banded, and then once weaned they go off to the little old farmer we've been helping. So it will make 8 calves total. :shock: That's going to be a lot of beef!!
I'll be so excited once i start working, i can save up to buy a new tack set, and saddle set, and open a couple savings accounts (esp for the horses), and save up to send my mare into training.  I just can't wait to get back to work!! I love to work!! I'll be so happy to have my own money to be able to do what i want, and afford what we need. It'll be a huge relief. Well i think that's all for now. Have a good one!!! :wink:
Loony Girl







And the boys


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well forum, it has been a long time.
Well so far things have been going well for husband and i until last week. And in the process, he has decided to give his 2wk notice, and off to hunt a newer and better job. Fine with me.:shock: So we have plans on either moving if things don't straighten up here on the family farm. The plans are after he's at his new job for a year or so, we're going to save up and either pay off the property, or straight out buy it out from under his grandfather, have is surveyed, and subdivided. Then we'll build our new house, and barn and his garage. If things don't straighten up with the family part of it, we're moving, simple as that. Not my decision either. I'v been looking up places for sale, and just property for sale in area's surrounding us. I found a few. Everything is still up for debate. 
As for the herd, i'v added a new member, a Mountain Pleasure Mare, named Morning Star Chloe, a smoky cream, with blue eyes, standing around 16hh or more. She's loads of fun to ride and work with. I hope to show her next year if everything works out for us. Loony is doing great, finally have an equine chiropractor out working on her back, and the new vet to monitor her progress. We're still stumped as to what has caused her issue, and what it may be. Though she still can't be ridden yet. We've been working on liberty work a good bit lately, and enjoying nice long walks up the dirt road. She seems to be roaning out, i'v noticed it on her dorsal patch and her flank patches. Storm has been doing fantastic, he loads and unloads in a trailer now, takes a bridle and saddle like a pro. I can even jump up and set on him now, not for long since he's only 2yrs 5mos old. He's come a long way. I'm so happy with him. I'm stumped as to what color he's going to be when he matures. He's got so much white flecking in his coat it's not funny, i think he's roaning out. His mane is orange, and his tail has grey, white, and chestnut in it. He's even getting white hairs in his mane, and his face has a lot of white now too. I can't wait to start taking him out and about during the show seasons. He's displayed some cow sense, and is more than willing to try for it. I can't wait until he's ready!!!  Shadow is doing great, i finally found a remedy for his sweet itching, mineral oil.....rub it on his itchy spots and let it soak in, it also helps his hair grow back, and keep his skin from drying out. Whoo Hoo!! :lol: He's been doing really well, i'v been riding him around bareback, i haven't seen any signs of arthritis lately. He's got loads of speckles this year. This winter i'm considering separating the herd from the others and putting them behind my house. I'm not sure, hubby has the same idea, we'll see how it goes.
It's already fall, and my potatoes didn't do so well, they sprouted, but that was about it. :-( All that hard work for nothing...oh well there's next year. I"m on a mission to begin homesteading, and making everything at home. I have plans on expanding the yard another acre, and getting dairy goats, since i'm lactose intolerant. I already raise pigs, and i'm getting some chickens. I'm creating a few layouts for gardens and stuff. I have plans on using raised garden beds. And getting a couple cows to breed to raise a couple head of beef for ourselves. Slowly things are coming together. I soon hope to become totally self sufficient!!!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

No talking about fall yet!!!:shock:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> No talking about fall yet!!!:shock:


Why, the leaves are already starting to change here in PA!!! Plus all the cool weather we've had my apple trees are breaking because of so much fruit, and the gardens are all about done, pasture growth has started to slow. Just saying i think its an early one!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome looking horses


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> Awesome looking horses


Thanks, don't mind the ranting....i can not contain myself sometimes LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I can not be more proud of my colt, as i am today. After a horrendous thunderstorm at 3am, i was getting up to do my work, when i was alerted that my colt was loose. So i'm in my pj's, thinking the worst, i gather my ropes and a couple treats and head for the door. I walk to the field where i usually train him, and he's standing there at the edge just munchin the grass. I walk up and say "Storm what are you doing? Huh little boy?" Buddy he perked those ears up, and relaxed and came walking over and pushed his head into my chest. He was quite shaken up, he didn't want to go back into his fence. After i got him back in, my old gelding Shadow came and checked him over as if he was his own colt, then bumped me with his nose to tell me thank you for returning his pasture mate/kid. My horses never cease to amaze me. Storm was so shaken up though all he wanted to do was be close to me. Once turned loose he was ok with everything, and went off to eat more. I fixed the fence where he had gone through, and bid them farewell until later. He didn't even bother to go and see his mom and half sister and other mares in the field across from him!! He's such an awesome little horse, sometimes i wonder what he's thinking... :shock:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He is thinking, what can I do to drag mum out here and give me treats and cuddles? Ah! I'll preform a daring breakout! Heheh genius!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

yep and he did it again today, personally i think there was something in their pasture that was bothering them or something. We've been having issues with bears, so i moved them into the pasture with my cows, now him and Shadow are laying down comfortably and resting.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well forum, 
Yes the last two mornings in a row my colt has escaped from his pasture, but what i come to find out is that someone had disconnected the jumper wire, connecting their pasture to the cattle pasture. Not only that, this morning instead of my FIL coming over to get me to catch my colt, he instead CHASED HIM ABOUT WITH A VEHICLE FOR 20 MINUTES!!!!!! I have never been more infuriated in my entire life!!! And what did Storm do, he attacked the vehicle, LITERALLY, he reared up on it, kicked it, rammed into it with his chest, and continued to challenge it. Meanwhile my FIL sits in the vehicle revving it up and honking the horn, and pursues him!!!! GAH I COULD KILL THAT MAN!!!! Then after all of that he comes over, and tells me he spent 20-30 minutes chasing Storm around to get him back into the fence. And he tells me he couldn't catch him at all when on the ground, WELL DUH!!!! You never worked with him before, why on earth would he let you go near him!!! Then he mentions that he "fixed" the fence, so i'm dressed and out the door, i get to his pasture and about 100ft of fence is lying on the ground. Now i'm not sure what kind of "fixing" that is, but it's not how i do it. I halter Storm, check him over really well, he was rather sweated and spooked, i hope he isn't to traumatized after this incident. But over all he was ok. I moved him and Shadow to a new pasture this morning, they are now in with the cattle, and a well maintained fence. Not only that i think there was something in their pasture or around their pasture that had been bothering them. Lately we've been having issues with a black bear coming up to the house, lord only knows where else it will go. So we'll see how things work out in the new pasture. I'm so mad right now....no one even understands.....ugh
Otherwise the rest of the herd is doing well, with how cold it was this morning, i may start throwing hay out to everyone. It is definitely fall here on the ridge in PA . There is no other way to say it......


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Get the gun out. For the FIL and the bear lol


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> Get the gun out. For the FIL and the bear lol


Don't tempt me LOL, i have a few friends who plan on hunting bear this year i'll just invite them up. :wink:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

It would look much better as a rug than sniffing around your horses!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> It would look much better as a rug than sniffing around your horses!


agreed


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well forum, 
So far things have been going good, i can't get over how big Storm has gotten in the last year or so, the fact that he's now two and a half years old, and over fifteen hands already doesn't say enough. He's sure going to be a looker when he matures. Even though he likes to be a genuine pain in the butt, he's still my "little boy" since he's the youngest on the farm. And after an interesting weekend, with my FIL second wedding and everything, i did get a few nice pics with the instigator himself LOL. He wasn't fond of the dress though!! I'm glad the weekend ended, i hadn't been so stresses since my own wedding. Overall the herd is doing fantastic, getting ready to head into the fall season, all fat and sleek. Slowly the trees are changing colors already, and we still have about another week or so of August yet. I can't wait until my apples are fully ripe, i get to pick some, and i invited friends up to come pick some with me. Everyting has been going well so far. SO with out any further adue here is my new favorite pic of me and Stormy.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

He is looking very smart


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well last week and weekend has been one heck on an interesting one i'll give it that. First was the deluge of rain we had gotten within a half hour period, and the fact that it had flooded the farm. Second was that the halter Storm was wearing, he managed to gouge a chunk of flesh off of his lower jaw, so he now doesn't wear it. I had to replace more fence after this storm than i had in the last year, and our road was a disaster. Thank heavens for our neighbors, they fixed the road better than the township ever has. But the damage is still ever so present, the ditches along each side of the road are full of gravel and debris, and still allows the water to run across or down the road making ruts and potholes. UGH!! Husband finally is getting it through his head that it may be best if we move away from his family. Now knowing that there are rules and limitations as to what we're allowed to do anymore, even though we're the main one helping and doing the work on the family farm. He's finally had enough of the timber business as well, and is looking for another job in the process, meanwhile i'm looking at small farms and houses with enough land for the horses. I've found a couple already, and have narrowed down a few. We'll see how things continue, as for now, here are some photos of the storm and the damage...


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooh heck not cool!  hope it gets better for you


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Equine Bovine....slowly things are, the damage was rather easily repaired....so far things are getting better. Except for the stupid stunt my electric company pulled, and the fact that we survived almost a week with no power....thankfully we had running water . I'm steady making us self sufficient only because of the stupid crap our electric company does....blah.....it's never an easy week for us ever....


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Things got pretty rough here on the South Island too. Not as bad as yours but enough to warrant a dash down the paddock to rescue a mates ponies from the fast approaching river -_-


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> Things got pretty rough here on the South Island too. Not as bad as yours but enough to warrant a dash down the paddock to rescue a mates ponies from the fast approaching river -_-


Yeah there is a plus side to living on a mountain top LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well the vet came out for ******, my SIL's PONY!!! Finally, someone else concluded that she is not a horse, she only stands 14hh. Well, she had foundered twice, the first time was last summer around May-June, and again this spring in March-April. Besides that she can be saved, but once again its more work for me, hell why don't i just open up my own personal rehab center for local horses, i mean really. So now she has to wear the grazing muzzle 24/7, other than when she is getting her meds in her feed. She is also required to wear hoof boots because of her being so sorefooted because of the founder. Oh well more work, and what would happen if i were to get a full time job? Oh yeah and her brat of an owner is def going to be out to help me or there will be hell to pay. Other than that, things are going well, my herd is doing great, Storm is quite the farm chunk now at 2 1/2 years old, and almost 2 full hands taller than his older half sister, and almost 4 hands taller than his momma!! Unbelievable!! He'll be getting his first shots and stuff once all the bugs are gone, and he can cope with the possible effects in peace. It's hard to believe that September is almost over already. My lovely painted girl is doing great, her back doesn't seem to bother her unless its cold out. And my big girl Chloe is itching to be out and about some more, i'm debating on taking her for a nice fall ride. Shadow is doing well, he may require a grazing muzzle too since he's such an easy keeper, his arthritis isn't bothering him much, he's actually been getting around really well, even keeping up with Storm in his crazy antics! Everyone has been getting at least one bale of hay in the evenings, since the cool off, and now that the pastures are pretty much done growing for the year, they need the added roughage. Once it gets colder, and after our first frost they'll all be getting a ration of oats, and a vitamin/mineral supplement. So things are slow but getting better.
I'm personally not quite ready for the icy chill of fall, but you can't stop the seasons. I'v got a few projects on my hands anyway for this winter, we got the old family wood cook stove that i need to finish digging out and cleaning up, and i get to test it to see if it still works. Not only that i'll be applying for grants to see about setting our home up for solar power or getting our own personal wind mill, heck i only live 1 mile from the ones on the top of the ridge. I can see them everyday from my house LOL, and yes i get just as much wind as they do. So we'll see how this goes! :wink:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I do not envy you you poor thing  hope you get a break sometime!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

EquineBovine, it's not all bad all the time. I usually just use this as a page for me to vent, since no one around me has a forum account. Sometimes i wish i didn't have to do so much, especially for other peoples horses, but i get all the benefits from it!! Usually their horses respond to me better than them afterwards. But it's rather unfair to my horses because it takes away my time with them. :-( It just gets harder and harder as the seasons change, and my work load grows. It would just be nice to see their owners be responsible for their pets, to help ease the work. I'v been studying equine teeth, and i found that ****** the lame mare with EMS, is working into her teens, and Ginger my FIL's mare is working into her mid-teens! :shock: When the girl we bought them off of said they were still young yet, ****** being just at 5, and Ginger just turning 4, obviously they were wrong. And they have only been on our farm for 3 1/2 years now. Kind of shocking, but not a surprise. 
Anywho, Storm is getting his shots this coming monday, and i'm glad for a cool off so there won't be many bugs. He's been a brat lately especially since the neighbors mare came over the hill and she was in heat, and being a witch. She almost took my knee cap off, and then i slapped her with a rope to chase her away from the fence, and my geldings. I was waiting on her go through it!!! She ran into the girls' fence when she came too, and well obviously she doesn't like my new mare Chloe. So for now her and her mini donkey are locked in the barn, until the worst of her heat cycle is over. So far my lovely Loony is doing great, been practicing some liberty training and exercises, and some outside the fence too. Chloe needs some work, now all of the sudden she doesn't want to be taken from the herd again, so all the work we did before is like not there now. Ugh! I have half a notion to remove her from the herd for a week or so and keep her in my yard, and move the dog out of the shed for her to stay in temporarily, to get her used to the "living alone" idea, and that it won't kill her either. I'm just not sure what to do with her anymore. Otherwise she's been super affectionate, and follows me everywhere but out of the fence. go figure. :? Shadow is doing well but i think he has EMS also, he's quite heavy, and i need to get him a grazing muzzle, and hope he doesn't find a way to take it off. He might have to be put on medication, and i'll start riding him again probably next spring, to keep his weight under control. Over all everyone is doing great! All are fat n sleek for the coming snows! And finally everyone is getting a half pound of oats twice a day, they won't get a whole pound until the snow actually falls or the night time temp falls below 35*. 
I dug out the rest of the wood cookstove, but it needs some repairs, especially the firebox. Now his grandmother wants to take it and fix it and put it in her living room.....go figure...so i have a back up idea, i'll go buy one off of my friend!! His mom has 3!! two of which are restored, and the other has been in their basement for the last 30 years lightly used. Cool!  Whichever works for me!! It won't be until next spring anyway, i need to get a job first LOL. Oh yeah, and my driver's test is next tuesday....hopefully i'll pass this time....believe it or not i find driving a PITA...esp with all the people out there who SHOULD NOT have their licences!!! I'v been busy researching the history of the region of where i live, i'm fascinated with the history of Appalachia, and i stand true to the ideology, i'm quite inventive, and artistic, and can find many uses for junk, and odd items. "hillbilly ingenuity" is what i call it, and i like living how my ancestors did. Though i'm not thrilled with how the rest of the world views us, making fun of us, but at least we're self sufficient, and know how to make a living without technology.  But that's all for now....i'v got to get some work done around here LOL 
My latest project!








Cool pic of a barn


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Things are going well, hubby and i built another ramp for our pigs, since they destroyed the last one. My sows are getting quite round, and bellies are getting close to the ground. Piglets are on the way!! Getting excited, but not excited for the extra work to begin. Our cows are finally home, and the fence is set up, and the herd can move from one pasture to the next with ease. So the cows have three pastures to roam across for the winter. 
The horses are doing great, all are together, and getting hay now since the pasture is done. We've had more than enough heavy frosts this year so far, and a couple days of snow already. They get round bales about once a week, especially when the weather gets bad. Storm has grown again, he's a couple inches taller. Shadow has gotten more affectionate, since being back with "his" girls. Chloe has begun to bond with me, now when she comes for attention she will pin her ears and get mean with the others because she wants her time with me. I'm fighting another battle of dermatitis with poor Loony girl, thanks to the wet weather it's come back. :-| But otherwise everyone is healthy and sound, and enjoying the last of fall before the snow hits.
I believe i need a new saddle for sure, i really like my old one, but it only fits Shadow. :-( So i'm looking into treeless ones, i really like a couple i have found, and i'm thinking about demoing one to give it a try. I do not have lots of extra $$$$$ to spend on special saddles for each and every one of my horses. So i'm trying to find one for all four!! I know i'm crazy. I'm also looking to get another bitless bridle and experiment with Chloe more, and Loony, and of course Storm. So far i have a few picked out, now just to save up and get it LOL.
I will be going for drivers test #3 in two weeks, i'm so aggravated, if i fail it again i REFUSE to go for a 4th test. And everyone can kiss my @$$ about it too. I finally got a couple good bread recipes, and am working on expanding the yard this year too. Permanent fence will be established probably next spring. Things are going pretty good. For now....:wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well it turns out Stormy is gaited, and go figure he waits until i have absolutely no doubt that he was NOT gaited, and then changes that. Silly colt, now just to try and figure out what he may be, my vet thinks walker, and i think walker, someone said about MFT, and i was thinking maybe gaited Morgan (yes they do exist). His mother is supposed to be QH X PF, but PF don't head bob when gaiting, and she doesn't display gait. He's gaited his little butt off to get his breakfast for the last 3 days, and of course my camera batteries are junk, and my camera doesn't work. :-x Shadow has been doing well, and i plan on riding him this coming spring, though i could have ridden him a good bit this fall/winter since it's been so mild. But i don't like to work my horses in cold weather, not only fear of them getting sick, but myself as well (and that wouldn't benefit either of us). He's quite the grain hog as usual, and i have to stand watch or he'll steal someone else's feed. Loony is doing great, keeping up her weight this year well (she's the hard keeper). She's been gaining muscle tone too with the more active they have become because of the cold weather, hopefully she keeps it for spring so we can start riding lightly again. Chloe is doing fantastic, and earning her place in the herd. I can't wait to start working/riding her more in the spring, if the mild weather keeps up and the wind dies off some, maybe i'll work her a little (only on the ground). She's keeping her weight well, and i'm keeping an eye on her for a "possible" surprise foal (the Amish guy who took care of her insists she's bred), but she's been having regular heat cycles so i personally don't think she's bred. I'll have the vet out to make sure.  I'm thinking of breeding Miss Chloe, since she's an old bloodline Mountain Pleasure Horse, and there are so few of them left. I need to find a good old bloodline stallion to pair her with, and maybe get a colorful foal. I would like to try for a buckskin foal, but finding a qualified stallion to put her to, is going to be a challenge. Either way, i'm not breeding her to sell her foal, i'm breeding her to try and preserve the old bloodlines that are left. We'll see how things go. 
I managed to fail my drivers test for the 3rd time, go figure, and of course over something stupid. Ugh, so off to test #4 next week. I finally got my wood cook stove too!!! I can't wait to fire it up, and start heating/cooking/baking with it. I need a couple more pieces of pipe and then we're ready to rock!!  I think i'm going back in time rather than forwards LOL!! I guess i prefer living that way. Oh well. I think i may have a job at a local barn, they just finished building, and will be opening soon. I'm sure they're going to need help. The woman is a horse trainer, and her husband is involved with the township politics. Both are very nice people. They breed, raise and train Morgan horses. And maybe i can ask for some help with a few of my own horses while i'm there.  Thats all for now i guess. 
Oh, and i may try my hand at writing a book....i have a couple ideas started. But i would really like to write a book about the Mountain Pleasure Horse to raise awareness of the rare breed, and the history of them and their place in gaited horse history. But i don't live in KY, nor do i know any of the good old time, old bloodline breeders that are left. And i can't do the politics there, nothing against the people there. So that idea may never get off the ground, but it's a dream. 
Thats all for now...:wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

This winter has been a hard one, with temperatures dropping regularly into the negatives last month. Such is life when living around 2,700 feet elevation. This has been the coldest winter i'v dealt with in years, and i'm only in my 20's. My herd fared well through the cold, getting extra hay, and oats, and plenty of salt, minerals and water. I worked hard to keep them in extra hay, they have even learned to follow our little pick up through the pasture when putting the hay out. I'm still looking into potential stallions for Chloe, but nothing yet. 
I did finally manage to get my drivers licence, of course on the 4th try, and in the middle of December!! Yeah i think the instructor thought i was crazy for that one. Still no job yet, but with the insane winter weather, it's understandable as to why no one is hiring. Not only so, look at the way our country is being run....go figure...:-| 
I'm slowly getting back into the rhythm of things around here, and finally we're getting a warm up. I'm slowly getting into being back out with the herd for an hour or so each day, to get them back into the work schedule. 
Storm has grown another hand since fall, he's turning into a big boy, with another year to go yet. He'll be 3 in two days. 
Old man Shadow is doing great too, hard to believe he'll be 22 in May. I plan on riding him some this year to keep his weight manageable. 
Loony girl is doing fantastic, her back hasn't bothered her much if at all, so something is paying off. Maybe she can be ridden. Now to find the right saddle to fit her... :shock: 
Chloe is looking great, and shows no signs of being bred (thankfully), and has been my follower for the last few mornings. I plan on working with her extensively this year, and maybe get her to be a mounted shooting horse, and maybe some mounted archery. 
After i get a job, hopefully i'm going to save up and get a new saddle, since my old one only seems to fit 1 horse, and guess who.....yeah old man Shadow. So i'm looking at new saddles and trying to pick out what i like, and what is necessary, and what i want....this could be a tough one. Husband isn't too fond of the idea of me "wasting money" on another saddle, i feel its an investment!! :wink::wink:
Depending on what's going on with his dads loan status, we may be moving, on the plus side right across the field from where we're at. WHY? Because his dad and his new wife plan on moving off the family farm, and we get first dibs on the foundation that their doublewide is sitting on. And finally we'll be away from the side of the road. And then we can put a nice barn here where our trailer was sitting. But the foundation is going to need a roof built on it, and the walls and floors insulated, and walls put up so we can live in it. But i think it will be better than the stinkin trailer we're in now. But we just have to wait n see what happens first. 
I am working on a book about the Mountain Pleasure Horse breed, a woman from KY contacted me about the idea, and offered to help me. SO some time this year i'm to head down there to get started. I'm excited!! And i hope to get to meet some of the greats in the breed! She is a well known breeder, and has a lot of history with these horses, and knows many of the old bloodline breeders that are under the radar so to speak. She will be a great asset to this book completion. And i can't thank her enough for being so willing to help me! I'm also working on a few other books, they are fiction novels, when they'll ever get finished, i'm not even sure. I get to them when i can. I might be on to something here. LOL :lol: or maybe i'm just going crazy?? Who knows anymore.
Well i'm off to get some work done....maybe i'll get it all accomplished today....maybe


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'v got some great news to share. I'll finally have a job, either at the dairy farm right down the hill from me, or being a guided trail rider/leader down at the state park. I'm so excited!! The dairy farm is family friends, i'v known some of them my whole life, and my husband and his family knows them too. The guy with the trail horses, isn't sure if he's going back to the state park yet, but he'll stay in contact with me. He doesn't have as much help as he did in the previous years, and that is understandable. Either way i'll be happy to just get away from the house for a few hours, and i'll get to learn new things. The dairy farm i think i'll work more days than being a trail guide, he only wants to do weekends, and the dairy farm operates year round. Heck i might even ride the horse down to work, if they're ok with it, it'll save me on gas, and wear n tear on the truck. It depends on what time i need to be there too. We'll see what happens. I hope i get one or the other, maybe i'll do both. :wink:
We still haven't heard anything on his dads loan status, i'm itchin to know, i'm tired of hearing about it all the dang time. His wife, and her daughter in law are workin on my last nerve. :-x Claimin how their so country, when for one his wife is from the city, and well she ain't as country as she thinks she is, and doesn't do anything to impress me or the rest of the family. And her daughter in law is a spoiled little rich kid playing country, she gets everything she wants no matter what, only now has she decided to get a job. She even stated that she NOW has a lot of respect for farmers, because of all the work they do, and that she wouldn't be able to handle all of the work in a day (i witnessed this speech). And yet they both go on FB and whine and complain about those fabulous "fake" country folks, well i think they need to take a step back and look in the mirror (pot callin the kettle black here) :lol: They make no sense. But it's whatever, as long as they keep me out of their business they can call themselves what they want. Anyhow, i guess now for sure if they don't get the property adjacent to us, they're planning on buying a Victorian style house (to my inlaw he thinks it looks like a castle), down in Uniontown (back in the city). Which is fine with me, but the house is purple, i mean seriously purple! I giggled when i first looked at the photos of it. But its whatever they want. I would just like to know whats going on so i can get things ready, or just stay here, and deal with them as my neighbors forever......:shock: Who knows with them.
My herd is doing very well, i'v begun to cut back some of their hay so that they can lean out some, and be ready for the spring grasses. I have begun workin with Loony girl and Storm already. It's mostly just basic ground exercises until the weather finally breaks. And i can't wait for that! I'm so tired of dealin with the snow and cold. 
We sent 2 young bulls to the butcher yesterday, we should get around 40-50lbs of beef. We are slowly cutting back the cow herd, and we now have 3 new calves already. Only 3 more cows left to calf then we're done, and so far all 3 are bulls. My 2 sows are re-bred and i should have piglets around July/August. If they aren't good mothers this time, then off with their heads, and they get turned into bacon. We'll be butcherin 2 bars ourselves soon, probably next weekend, that way we know how to do it, and i can cut the meat how i want. Nothing better than fresh porkchops right off the hog, and into the cast iron skillet! MMMM MMMM MMMM! And of course his grandfather still insists on getting holstein bull calves from the dairy in Confluence. I don't care to raise them, they don't produce the quality meat that beef breeds do. And they don't grow as well either. Just more work and more of a pain in the @$$. 
I'm workin on getting some plants started for the garden, but the almanac says its goin to be a wet and cold spring. So i probably won't get to plant until mid-late May. UGH!!! I'm so tired of the cold. I'm going to be busy this year...but hay i like to keep myself busy. :wink:
Well i think thats all for now......


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm so tired of everything. I almost can't stand to live in PA anymore, there's no work, everything keeps going up, taxes are getting ridiculous. There is just nothing here, resorts are buying up farmland, along with stone companies...ect. There is nothing here! My husband and i have been looking for jobs for the last 2 years, and have found nothing, unless it includes travel. UGH! I'm about ready to pack up everything, tie up my husband, load up the horses, and just disappear. Find some deep old holler down south of me, and live there. I'm going crazy! I just want to live my life with my husband the way we want to!!!!! :evil:
I'v been considering leavin PA for some years now, even before i got married. I'm disgusted with the way the state is run, and that agriculture is slowly fading away, big deal PA is the largest lumber producer in the continental US. My husband is in timber, but with it bein family owned, he might as well be a slave.....and we never hear the end of it if something goes wrong. The business isn't that great anyway, he's lucky to get paid anymore. I'm disgusted with our lives at this time. We're both workin our way into or mid-20's, we have next to nothing, and are going no where in our lives/careers. I just don't know how else to put it. Yes we got married young, so what, but i love my husband, have always had love for my husband, and i wanted to be able to go out and make those memories together. Whats the fun in making memories by yourself? I can't find any other solution other than moving to where there is need for workers. Which with a little research i found is everywhere south of PA. 
I would like to have my own farm where i can grow, raise, and do what ever i want without being dictated, or having to worry about what the rest of the family has to say! :evil: I'm so tired of doing just about everyone elses work for them. I just want to disappear.......be away from everything. Our little towns have expanded so much thanks to the gaswells. Outsiders have come from everywhere, and wreak havoc on everything, and have no respect for the locals. I hate it, i miss our quite little towns, with very few people in them, and everyone knowing everyone, and helping each other. Everything has gone so far down hill. :-( 
No one stays around here anymore, everyone moves away because they know there is nothing here, and those that stay are lucky to make a living. The culture of this area is nearly lost. No one is interested in how their ancestors survived settling in this area, and how they did things back then. So much of the old mountain culture is gone, along with the legacy of the old timers themselves. I'm learning what i can, and even that's difficult because some of the folks can't do it anymore. I'm heartbroken, the culture of this area is just about gone, and no one seems to care in the least. :-(
I wish to move to a more culturally based area, where the old time traditions are used everyday, and passed down with care and diligence. It's part of mountain folk ways, and there aren't any in my area anymore. 
I used to be proud to say i was from SWPA, with our unique way of talkin, but there is no culture behind it anymore. Your lucky to know the reasoning behind it. Its no wonder half or more of my family has moved out of the area, even a good portion of my husbands family has moved away too. 
I just don't know what to do anymore......
The places of interest are TN, KY, & WVa. I want to stay in the Appalachian Mountains, where my family had originally settled, but it makes me wonder if they actually moved away, and just a few generations later they moved back. My inner "Mountain woman soul" is tellin me, has been for a while, to leave while we still can, find a new place, and make a better life. I'm disgusted with the way things are, and it's next to impossible to change it. 
I'v cut down our bills by doing a few things here n there, and growing what we eat, and preserving it, but we still can't keep up. :-|

My horses are well, i'm working on getting a custom saddle for Chloe, as of the moment i have a job house cleaning for a friend.....it's once a week, and not much. I'm almost ashamed of where my life has gone......
My lovely paint mare is becoming quite famous, she'll be shown on a cd album cover, and in a few of my cousins unique photo creations with me. 
Shadow looks great after such a hard winter, he's leaned out a good bit, and is fit and healthy. 
Storm is coming along nicely, he's gaited but i'm having an issue finding what gait he does. 
Chloe is wonderful, and lookin forward to work, i just may begin usin her as transportation to local areas. 

Food prices are supposed to rise 19%, and i can only imagine what gas prices will do, along with everything else out there.....it seems like theres no end in sight. :shock:

I guess that's all for now. "Horses were not a luxury for the Appalachian people but a necessity."


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That sure is a pretty sunset 

Congrats on the custom saddle! I hope I can have the funds for something like that, maybe with my next horse. 

I will say... if you're looking for culture, my suggestion wouldn't be Kentucky. xD


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Zexious said:


> That sure is a pretty sunset
> 
> Congrats on the custom saddle! I hope I can have the funds for something like that, maybe with my next horse.
> 
> *I will say... if you're looking for culture, my suggestion wouldn't be Kentucky.* xD


Really i thought at least the mountainous eastern side would at least have some LOL. You'v been there?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^That could be!

I've been there a few times for horse shows, and I really didn't think it was all that bad. Perhaps a little humid xD
But my new roommate just moved from there to here (Colorado) and says he was desperate to get out of there. Just lots of closed minded people, coupled with not a lot to do. 

Tennessee has such a bomb music scene though. So that would be neat!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice, nice. 
I'v never been to KY, but i'v been to TN, NC, SC, VA, WVa, MD & FL. In WVa they celebrate a lot of the old time Appalachian culture that you don't see or hear about anymore, which is really cool. I haven't been to the western side (mountains) of NC or VA in years, but what i'v been told by my grandma in NC that a lot of it is still practiced there too. SO, it's up for debate now, hubby and i are actually discussing matter of moving now, with his job pretty well in the toilet, and it not looking any better even through a different contractor. 
The close mindedness i totally get, i'm surrounded by them (my inlaws), they're old fashioned, but a little on the extreme side. They don't display much old mountain culture either....they just do things in ways that make it much more complicated that what it already is. And same here, there isn't much to do unless you go off the mountain, and hang out at walmart......which isn't all that great either. There's nothing around here that celebrates our culture any more, and it stinks, there was when i was a kid, but it's all gone now. 
If my dad moves for sure, there's a good chance we will too. He's been talkin about it for years, and he's the only help we've ever had since we got married, if it wasn't for him we wouldn't be as far as we are now. I guess we're all gonna move in like a family group LOL


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing majorly new around here, the weather has been considerably wet though. So glad for the warm up. I'v been steady working with the herd. I can't wait to actually be able to go out on the trails and ride. I'm so glad they're shedding, though it gives me more work, laundry, and makes the birds very happy. LOL But hey i enjoy spending lots of grooming time with my horses. 

On another note, husband might be getting a new job, i filled out his app and re wrote his resume again. I pray that he does, this would help us out so much. Then i won't have to deal with listening to his fam whine and complain about how he doesn't go to work n blah blah blah....... And he mentioned buying a piece of ground that we can move our trailer to, and fence in a pasture for the horses. Then we'll be able to get our house and put it there, and begin starting our own farm.  I can not wait. I pray everything works out for us, we so need a break. I'll probably start house cleaning in another week or so. Our dirt road that we currently live on is absolutely atrocious. We've called the township with no response, you know its bad when the neighbors are attempting to fix the road for you and them. The potholes are looking more and more like small ponds, and getting nearly as deep. I enjoy life on that dirt road, and so high up on the ridge top, but i just can't take not being limited on what i can do on the farm. I'v worked to hard around that place to be limited, its just unfair. 

Hopefully if hubby gets the job we may just stay in PA, but if it arises again about moving out of sate, our best choices, and my own personal preferences are WVa, TN, or NC. It would be nice to be closer to my grandma too. We'll see what happens. I'v been working on finding just the right saddle for Chloe, but i can tell already that this is going to be a very long and arduous project. :-| Either way i'm going to see to it that she gets a saddle that fits her properly, and myself too. And if i'm lucky i'll be able to use it on another horse or two later. 

After a year off, i'v finally begun riding Shadow again, lightly but it will help keep his weight under control, and him fit in his age. And i got to ride on my Loony for a little bit too, only for a few minutes, but she felt so much better muscle wise and everything while i was up there. So something totally paid off for her. I can't wait to work with her more.  I was so happy with her that day, we even experimented with "scary flowy objects", it was a blanket, and a lacy curtain. She did good, was only concerned about it being around her feltlocks. I was proud of her, she did great. Chloe too was doing awesome, i rode her bareback up the road a little, bitless too. She still needs some work, but she's getting better. I'm proud of my herd, i couldn't ask for better companions and teachers. 
This is all for now....:wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well there has been some excitement around here lately, none in a positive way though. *I can say officially though that we are moving.* It will be a challenge with 4 horses, 2 dogs, and 4 house cats, among all of our stuff that we've accumulated over the years we've been here/together. I can't wait to get away from here, and start our lives the way we want too. The main reason behind moving is because hubby's grandfather has threatened to kick me off the family farm simply because i stated the truth, and am tired of hearing all the time that "he's losing the farm", and the fact that he will blame my husband for it because "he didn't go to work for him". Yeah i'm over the drama, threats, manipulative lying, and all other bullcrap they try to pull over us. If the truth hurts that bad, then let it go and move on, i wasn't raised to be a liar. :evil:
So husband has found a temporary job until he hears back from the pipeline company. I hope to be out of here by the end of the month. I'v already started packing, and making arrangements for our horses to be moved, and stuff. 
Things are already beginning to look up for us, i may have found a place already that has a barn that we can rent until we get our finances situated again, and are able to buy a piece of property to start our own farm.  Things are steady going and i thank the Good Lord for everything we have, and opening up new opportunities for us. Though it will be a difficult move, and a major change. I'm sure He'll give us the strength we'll need for our new journey. 
The herd is well, though it's raining here, and been raining off n on for the last couple days. The fields are turning green, and the trees are beginning to bud. Everything is getting nice. Though i'm going to feel bad for my herd, they'll have to learn to adjust just as well as we do. Shadow will be losing his two main ladies, and "his" filly. Stormy will never get to see his mother Ginger again, since she'll be going with my FIL when they move too. Chloe will be moved again in less than a year, and plans for her and a new saddle are on hold. My poor Loony girl is going to be a challenge because she hates being hauled, and has grown quite happy and confident while living here. But i refuse to leave any of my herd behind with these people. I hope this will be one of the last moves for Shadow, at his age, it's becoming more of a toll on him than one would expect. Though it is stressful for everyone, he's my main concern. :-|
I'm going to miss living here on this old almost forgotten dirt road, at nearly 2700 feet elevation. It's quite peaceful here and with it's spectacular views and sunsets. We are going to go and better our lives, and give ourselves the opportunities we should have taken sooner. I had enjoyed my life here, but since i'v moved here with my husband all i'v ever heard is that "they're losing the farm". I'v done more than my fair share of the work here, and got nothing in return. Maybe by some strange twist of fate we'll return to this old weather worn mountain top, and continue to live where we can touch the clouds. :wink: Or maybe we'll move out of state, since PA keeps running out of money and the government is broke over stupid reasons. Who knows where this journey will take us, all i'v got to say is i'm excited for it. Whether husband likes it or not. :wink:
I'll keep ya posted.....


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well things have started to change, i'm not sure yet if its in our favor or not. But i had made a valid point, and i stand behind it strongly. Husband had a discussion with his grandfather today, now after two weeks of ABSOLUTELY NO CONTACT, and settled the matter. As far as i know at this time 3 horses are leaving the farm in the very near future. Goodbye dear ******, Snowy, and Ginger, of course the statement was made to my husband that I should thin down my herd too. :evil: Sorry not going to happen, and i'm not the one who bought two bred mares to begin with. I only have 4, and thats enough for me, and i can manage everything a whole lot better with out having extra mouths to feed. Sad to say but it's the truth. And yes i do still intend on breeding Chloe, but that is on hold, until things are finalized with our situation. I don't know how many more years i'm going to have Shadow, so NO I WILL NOT thin out my herd. If they had their way i'd only be allowed 1 horse maybe 2, if that. But they'll continue to add to the cow herd, going and getting holstein steer calves and raising them for meat when they don't even make weight!! I think they need to take their own advice, and thin down the cow herd instead, for only 9 people actually living on this farm that eats meat, WE DO NOT NEED 20+ COWS!!!!! :-x Especially when we only butcher once a year!!!! I mean come on now! Really??!! Any who, i guess things have improved some, i'm being left alone now, and not beckoned to do every little dang thing around here. I can finally take a break, and breath some. I'v started back to work for my dad at the garage. Since husband had been "fired" from his job, we needed an income, and i was the only one who had an option. Hubby has applied at several different places, with no calls yet. He and i both are getting a bit discouraged...but we must keep our heads up. I know good things are to come.  Dad and i have been discussing several different things, mainly his idea of moving to Tennessee. Personally i wouldn't mind the change. Hubby has to agree too though. I'v done a good bit in the last two days, i'm getting dads projects close to done and ready to be shipped out. He's not sure if he'll have a shop in the next month and a half.....it worries me, he has so much to move again. And where will he go this time......? Garages aren't easy to come by here, let alone affordable.....:-| After his car accident, things had gotten harder for him to do, and he's slowed down a good bit. A nice change for once. I just wish he could catch a break. 
Anyway, the herd is well, i'm not sure how they're going to take the change, but they'll have to adjust just the same. I'v been experimenting with Chloe when i have time, she's coming around. She really likes the "free time" we spend together doing pretty much nothing but enjoying each others company.  Loony girl is doing great, and keeping weight up very well, and is looking fabulous as always LOL. She's something else thats for sure. Storm has grown about another hand already, i can't get over how big he's getting. He's quite the handsome fellow now. I can't wait to see how he fully matures. Shadow is well, and a bit over weight thanks to everyone else still throwing hay out to them when there is pasture...... :-x Oh well i'll have him work it off once the weather breaks. Nothing like a spring hail storm to remind you that winter just ended!!! It literally looked as though it snowed today.....it started out pea sized, then dime sized, then nickle, and almost the size of a fifty cent piece!! UGH! Otherwise everyone is well, and shedding nicely, getting groomed about once a week. 
I hope the trend of good things continues, i don't think my stress can get any worse. So i'm off for now......i'll keep ya posted.
Oh, and the idea of moving is still on the table......depending on how things go....depends on how fast it will happen.....:wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Things are starting to go great for us. Hubby starts his new job on Thursday!! We found a house, and will be moving very soon, though it needs some work. I'm super excited!! I can't wait to move!
The herd is doing great, Loony and i went on a nice long walk to visit our neighbors 1 mile or so away, it was a nice visit. Storm has grown again, i'm not sure how much more he's grown since last. Shadow is enjoying being a pasture pet, occasionally being brought out to be groomed, and ridden about bareback. Chloe and i are not on the same page again, only because she has become a houdini!! Escaping out of the fence now. Otherwise she's great, haven't ridden much since being back to work. But i spend as much time with the herd as possible, when it's not raining here!! :? 
Changes are a comin' and i can't wait!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^How exciting! Sounds like things are going well!

Which horsie is that? :>


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Zexious said:


> ^How exciting! Sounds like things are going well!
> 
> Which horsie is that? :>


That would be my spoiled 3yo Stormy, i can't get over how big he's gotten, and still growin!!! I hope to turn him into a show/multi purpose horse that will be able to handle anything thrown at him.....wishful thinking..... :wink:


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

We won't be able to move until next year, sadly, but i think i can handle the wait. Husband is really enjoying his new job, i'm glad, but i'm not a fan of his hours. He works graveyard shift, blah.....so it makes a challenge for me to do anything around the house while he's asleep. I'm just so glad he's out of the timber business, it's slowly going down hill around here, and people don't want to pay for good workers these days. 
The herd is doing great, Storm has grown, his length too is impressive. He's going to sure be a looker. I really hope to be able to turn him into a show/multi purpose horse that i can use for any job around the farm, and off the farm. He's going to be a great horse, we've even been steady working at liberty too. Chloe is becoming more affectionate, though she's still a bit weird yet. I haven't ridden her since my tumble off in May. The chiropractor said that i was all jammed up from my fall, i feel better now though since i'v been adjusted. I have plans on sending her to a trainer, i would like to show her at some point in the future. I still do plan on breeding her, but i'm torn between two stallions, one is Emerald Fire, a well know stud, and a great producer, the other is Moon One More Time, another known stud, and known chrome producer. Sadly i think by the time i get a chance to go and meet Emerald Fire, since he's now 27, and becoming retired in breeding and showing, i fear he may pass on before i get to him. Shadow is doing great, enjoying his leisurely life style, and being a pasture pet, and loves being groomed, and is willing to go out and about bareback. Loony is fabulous, we've been steady doing liberty exercises. I'v ridden her a few times, she's one of my best horses, i really do wish i could show her, we still have to wait and see. I'm debating on breeding her too, but she makes me wonder about being a good mother though. That is still up for debate.....
I still working on finding homes for Ginger, ******, and Snowy. I may have a buyer for ****** regardless of her faults and health problems. I'm hoping to find homes for the other two also. He's supposed to come and check her out this weekend. I do hope someone will take them. I have yet to get a hold of the last gentleman who was interested. I had really ****ed off my inlaws by telling them how it was with the horses. I told them, either they take them to auction and get rid of them that way or i'm going to sell them because no one is doing anything with them, and its not fair to just let them waste away in the fields. And it will lessen my work load. I hope i can find them homes. I have them posted everywhere on craigslist and facebook. I really hope they don't plan on getting anymore until after we move away. I'm done taking care of everyone elses animals, and doing their work. I personally hope they don't get anymore at all. But you can't control what others do.
Life is slowly getting better for us, and i can't wait until the day we move.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

It might as well be fall here in the Northern half of Appalachia, leaves are already turning, and the temperatures are steady in the 50's-60's at night. The herd is already beginning to grow their winter coats. And it's been off and on rain for the last couple weeks, which is more fall weather than late summer. And we finally got a living litter of piglets!!! Sausage pig had 10, yes 10 piglets, 3 have white bands, 1 has a white spot on its nose, and the rest are all black!!! I feel bad for them though, they were born right as the weather was turning wet. So far she's been a good mother, i pity anyone who thinks they are going to get in there with her and touch them piglets. She's a strange one for sure. I'v put the herd back on good pasture for the remainder of the summer season, before long they'll be getting hay. I'm wondering when my IL's will be bringing the cattle back for the winter, if they bring them back at all. If they don't i don't really care, they have too many of them anyway. 
I finally found somewhere to board my horses if things get ugly again, and oddly enough he's my cousin. One that i haven't seen in probably 20 years. He's willing to keep my horses for me, which i may take that offer anyway, just to make sure they're safe, and away from this craziness. He takes in horses and gives them forever homes, and he has his own trucking company hauling milk, and he raises draft horses. I'll be going to meet him sometime this weekend, his son and his gf(whom is my husbands cousin), will be picking me up. I hope things go well. 
Husband really enjoys his job, and doesn't give me a hard time about going to work anymore. He's still only on part time, i can't wait till he gets on full time. He's still thinking of changing jobs and working with his cousin driving water truck for more money and full time along with good benefits. Though his current job has decent benefits. Things are slowly getting better, some income is much better than none. I can't get over how crappy the job market is around our area. It doesn't matter what you do, it requires travel. Supposedly i'v heard that gas prices are to come down, i'll believe it when i see it. 
Husband and i have yet to come to an agreement as to if we're moving out of PA or if we're going to try our luck here, whether he changes jobs or not. Regardless, we've agreed that we want our own small farm, nothing huge, about 20-40 acres with plenty of room for hay production, and some crop production, and room for livestock, and woodlots. Sadly i feel PA has become 'rich folks' play ground with all the fancy resorts and what not around our area. I'v found many nice farms for sale south of us, in WV and TN. Many folks are encouraging us to get out of PA. But who knows whats going to happen with us yet, but for sure we're moving. I found some acreage not far from where we live now it's considered a "farm with out a residence". 
The herd is well, and soon will be asking for oats, which they already have early this morning. I can't get over that its only mid August, and it feels like September here.....


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow it has been such a long time since i'v been on here. Since then i started working with husband on night shift. I can honestly say i hate my job, cleaning up a casino is no fun at all. Plus nothing there makes any sense what so ever, i think the place could be better run by monkeys LOL. Hopefully i'll be changing jobs within the next week or so, i'll find out for sure this week sometime. I simply can't do nightshift anymore, and i'm allergic to some of the things i have to wear and clean with. Go figure.
My herd is well, this winter has been a crazy one so far. I'm still contemplating breeding my girls, but we'll see. It won't be for another year or two yet. I'm torn between stallions, as usual. But that may change, heck i might not even breed 'em. We'll see. Hopefully after Easter ****** and Snowy will be leaving to go to their new home. I hope things work out for them, this woman who runs a nice riding stable for children messaged me about them, and is really interested. As for Ginger, she'll stay until i kill her or, my inlaws get tired of feeding her, or i go and tie her to my FIL's porch so he'll actually take care of her or do something with her. I'm done with her aggressive behaviour and problem causing antics. I will not suffer from any more injuries caused by this horse. 
So far husband and i are saving up to finish his project car, and to find me a good tuck. Since i'v been driving more now, i hate my car......i want a tuck back. Things are looking up for us, slowly things are going well. This year is starting off to be a good one, and i hope it continues!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

